# Should I?



## Smokewun (Jul 26, 2007)

Should i cut the leaves off before or after i hang upside down?....and when does plant extract nutes from the leaves??


----------



## Growdude (Jul 26, 2007)

Smokewun said:
			
		

> Should i cut the leaves off before or after i hang upside down?....and when does plant extract nutes from the leaves??


 
Alot of peeps do it differant but I like to remove the fan leaves and trim the other leaves right after I harvest, otherwise they shrink up and become brittle and are harder to deal with.

The plant extracts "nutes" from the leaves when its growing, not after the harvest.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 26, 2007)

I have also seen people who cut all leaves except the fan leaves. The say the fan leaves will help protect the bud. Dunno if there is any truth to that or not.


----------



## BudManDan (Jul 26, 2007)

There is a divide here, where some will trim at harvest, some will leave it until dry, and others in-between. So you have to pick your own way.

My personal preference. I trim them right at the harvest, when the plant is still full of moisture, no crystals will get knocked off from handling the plant, once its dry then you may lose a lot of outer crystal during your trimming, and thats the only reason i do it like i do


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 27, 2007)

I like what the Budman says on this one, easier is good, and not messing up the thc crystals even better. Grooming always looks better when done with Da Love. LOL
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Dyannas son (Jul 27, 2007)

i pull the leafs off first thing,before i cut them down..


----------



## mndovrmtr420 (Jul 28, 2007)

Fan leaves before harvest.  Trim right after harvest.  My opinion


----------

